
Show HN: Umami – a self-hosted alternative to Google Analytics - mcao
https://umami.is/
======
helb
Looks great! I'm going to try it for a local news website i run. Any chance of
adding the "realtime" counters (sum and per-page), similar to what Google has?
[https://i.vgy.me/j20DEL.png](https://i.vgy.me/j20DEL.png)

The demo shows zeroes everywhere except the chart and map when i open it in
Firefox (79.0), even with uBlock and FF's built-in tracking protection
disabled: [https://i.vgy.me/kLEPSV.png](https://i.vgy.me/kLEPSV.png) (nothing
in the console, and it works fine in Chrome)

~~~
mcao
Yes, I'm working on a real-time view at the moment.

The demo was down for a while due to too much traffic. It should be back up
now.

~~~
helb
Thanks. The demo was up, but did (and still does) show only zeroes in the
tables. Probably just some display issue in FF, because it gets the actual
numbers from the API:
[https://i.vgy.me/hCOhYS.png](https://i.vgy.me/hCOhYS.png)

------
enonevets
How does this compare to Plausible or Fathom feature wise?

Demo on mobile appears to be broken.

~~~
mcao
Mobile has been fixed, thanks!

It's very similar to Fathom and Plausible feature wise, except it's self-
hosted. I'm currently hosting the entire app and database on a $5 DigitalOcean
VM which is a lot cheaper than their basic plans.

It also doesn't do email reports, but I just open up the dashboard daily.

------
slooonz
What is the advantage over Matomo ?

~~~
mcao
I think Umami has a few advantages,

\- A lot easier to use, no unnecessary features

\- Modern Javascript stack vs PHP (Matomo)

\- MIT license vs GPL v3 (Matomo)

\- Supports both Postgresql and MySQL

\- Easily deploys to free hosts like Vercel and Netlify

~~~
poobeshgowtham
Hi, love this product. However, I'm kinda stuck on the installation and
deploying process. What's the best way to talk to you regarding it?

~~~
mcao
You can create an issue on Github and I'll try and answer,
[https://github.com/mikecao/umami/issues](https://github.com/mikecao/umami/issues)

